# Toxic Woods



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

After reading Karsons "Table Clock" project and hearing about his allergic reation to the wood he used i read some more about toxic wood species on the internet.

I think it's important that everyone should read up about the woods they are using and take the appropraite action to prevent allergic reactions.

i have heard many stories about people using exoitic and spalted woods and having major problems (eg. lung cancer) later on in life.

there is a good website to advise you about woods and their toxicity-
http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/wis30.pdf

there are also lots of books out there with good info in them

thanks for reading


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you Broda for giving this important information. Sometimes I experience itching after using certain wood. My uncle who has worked on wood mainly Burma Teak had developed Eczema on the legs. The website you have provided may throw some light on such incidences. 
Sharad


----------



## Dennis_MGWW (Jan 16, 2009)

Good information, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Blake/blog/6942

Thanks.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks, I just added a link to our Wood Library blog.

Just do a search on Wood Library and you will find information on a number of woods. Information supplied by fellow LumberJocks.


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

From my personal experience …. I nearly died from a reaction to Wenge dust that made my face swell like a basket ball which became infected and I lost 6 weeks of work and spent 6 months on antibiotics. When I work with any exotic wood I always use the appropriate protetion now. For wenge … its more like a spacesuit


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the post great info! Its funny that even common woods such as oak and beech can cause nose and throat cancer!

Thanks for the link!


----------

